# Ambulance decked out in pink...



## Martyn (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...cles/bn9/2012/10/12/ambulance_decked_out.html


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 12, 2012)

Very cool!!!


----------



## ReefMedic (Oct 13, 2012)

Got Sunstar on my FB account and saw this, would be sweeter if it where dayglow pink.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've got an interview with Sunstar on Wednesday.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't find the photo now but there's an all pink ambo here in Houston that I see all the time. They even wear pink gloves.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 13, 2012)

I would die if I had to work in a pink ambulance. :unsure:


----------



## Jon (Oct 14, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I would die if I had to work in a pink ambulance. :unsure:


We've got one truck (Type II) at my operation that's got a pink stripe and a pink ribbon, as opposed to the normal red one (truck was from another operation, used to have an orange stripe).

The truck is dedicated to a supervisor (and former partner of mine) who lost her battle with breast CA last year. When I get to take it It's actually the only time I don't complain about working in a Type II vs. my usual Type III box.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

Ah, breast cancer. If it wasn't about boobs no one would care. After all, you don't see this response for the other 4 disease categories that cause more deaths in females (as well as males...). Heart disease just isn't as sexy as the tatahs.


----------



## Jon (Oct 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Ah, breast cancer. If it wasn't about boobs no one would care. After all, you don't see this response for the other 4 disease categories that cause more deaths in females (as well as males...). Heart disease just isn't as sexy as the tatahs.



Kilted to Kick Cancer, my friend.
I did it.


----------



## Socal EMT (Nov 2, 2012)

That's a sick rig! Save the Tata's!


----------



## DVetter (Nov 28, 2012)

If riding in a pink rig is your biggest hang up, you should be so lucky. There are much worse things in life. Ease up and enjoy the ride.

EMT AZ


----------

